# Baby monitor charging pod problem



## Stvio (Oct 3, 2012)

The charging pod on my baby monitor does not always charge the handset but the charging light comes on when the handset is put in the pod, I have noticed that if I touch one of the charging pins with my finger the light comes on?
Could someone please help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try cleaning the contacts. Even if they appear clean, they could be dirty enough that it's not making good contact. It's also possible the monitor is faulty, the monitor battery is faulty, or the charger is faulty.

The light may not actually indicate the unit is charging. It may simply be an indicator that the charging pin(s) are depressed.


----------



## Stvio (Oct 3, 2012)

The strange thing is that if I touch the right hand pin with my finger the charge light comes on , but on my friends who has the same model the light does not come on , does it mean I am earthing it or something?
My handset charges on my friends charger , the light comes on when I put handset on my charger but it just does not charge


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Based on that information, I'd say the charger is faulty.


----------



## Stvio (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you any idea what could be faulty with the charger?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There likely isn't much in it, but I've not had one apart. 

Open it up and take a look.


----------

